# Photos of your camera setup (Why not, it's on every other site)



## EIngerson (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's a couple of mine.




IMG_4526-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr






IMG_0667-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 22, 2011)

Your white balance is off.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 22, 2011)

HAHA - What a coincidence, this one is pretty new:




2011121403 by J E, on Flickr

And I have a couple more (better) ones that I haven't gotten online yet.

I was trying to get a shot of the velcro I glued to my tripod to hold my remote while it isn't in my hand (glued the hook side to the remote).


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 22, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Your white balance is off.



Wow! on both of them. Thanks. Should be better now.


----------



## Eersel (Dec 22, 2011)

No one is safe...lol 

Is the goal a picture of the set up or Constructive Criticism.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 22, 2011)

I was just starting the "Post pics of your gear thread" I like seeing everyones set-up.  But I never get tired of CC either.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 22, 2011)

A shot for the insurance company........











A shot for me.......





.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Dec 29, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me the point in having more than one body, and more than one flash? It may be obvious to you, but I'm still new to photography.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2011)

TheKenTurner said:


> Can someone please explain to me the point in having more than one body, ........



Mechanical things break.



TheKenTurner said:


> .......and more than one flash?



To properly light a subject.


----------



## thierry (Dec 29, 2011)

480sparky said:


> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please explain to me the point in having more than one body, ........
> ...



Oh, you are god! Lets get drunk!


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 29, 2011)

^^^^^ HA HA HA HA !!!!


----------



## ScubaDude (Dec 29, 2011)

New lens ready for action by ScubaDude1960, on Flickr




My setup by ScubaDude1960, on Flickr

Yeah... my white balance is off, too.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL, Nice red dot sight.


----------



## Tee (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll post one later but I'm already giving the screwed up white balance disclaimer. Where I'm at has puke orange walls, egg shell doors, flourescent cream lighting and blue lights, both on and running and it'll be taken with my iPhone. I could use a trendy Instagram app and call it a day.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2012)

2012010918 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Jan 10, 2012)

This is my setup for macros in the field (bug hunting):







Here's my homemade Gimbal setup:












The shots above show them with my 40D, but it's the same on my 7D or 5DMKII.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## iresq (Jan 10, 2012)

112550220_390ccbc670_z by iresq, on Flickr


----------



## RBL (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Overread (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's a few of mine:
supermacro




Though I've actually changed those arms to two Kaiser bounce shoes under each one of the heads now

Far away stuff




ok I wouldn't normally have the 1.4TC and 2*TC attached at the same time -but it makes it longer and longer things are better things so I'm told


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 25, 2012)

What brand of filter holder do you use RBL?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 25, 2012)

My Jiffy Kodak






It stays loaded with 620 film and ready to shoot hipster style pics at any time. No photochopping required.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice 2WheelPhoto.


----------



## Kolander (Jan 26, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> ...more than one flash?...


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 26, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> Can someone please explain to me the point in having more than one body, and more than one flash? It may be obvious to you, but I'm still new to photography.



We have more than one body for a few reasons.  Firstly, one body can break.  If it happens when you are shooting something important, a second body can be a life saver.  And in some cases, we may need to switch lenses, but don't actually have the time to take one lens off, put it away and then put a second lens on.  Like shooting sports.  So if you put the two lenses on two different bodies, then you only need to let go of one camera and pick up the other (with the cameras on neck straps, of course!)

And we have several flashes so we can use multiple light set ups.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 26, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> 2012010918 by J E, on Flickr


 
I'm sorry.  But when I look at your gear, I just see this:


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jan 27, 2012)

Tiberius47 said:
			
		

> We have more than one body for a few reasons.  Firstly, one body can break.  If it happens when you are shooting something important, a second body can be a life saver.  And in some cases, we may need to switch lenses, but don't actually have the time to take one lens off, put it away and then put a second lens on.  Like shooting sports.  So if you put the two lenses on two different bodies, then you only need to let go of one camera and pick up the other (with the cameras on neck straps, of course!)
> 
> And we have several flashes so we can use multiple light set ups.



Thank you


----------



## jonathantesoro (Jan 27, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> Can someone please explain to me the point in having more than one body, and more than one flash? It may be obvious to you, but I'm still new to photography.








Whenever you want to Get-up-and-go. You're ready!


----------



## jaomul (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine



kit by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 28, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> Can someone please explain to me the point in having more than one body, and more than one flash? It may be obvious to you, but I'm still new to photography.



I shoot concerts.
I sometimes use two bodies and I'm only allowed a few songs to get all my shots in and changing lenses takes up valuable time.  When the moment changes and you can miss it if you blink, having two bodies is a great bonus


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 28, 2012)

It is like a cowboy who slings two guns


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't even use my second camera. I just carry it to look like a pro.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 28, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> Can someone please explain to me the point in having more than one body, and more than one flash? It may be obvious to you, but I'm still new to photography.


Often termed as the FUN FACTOR.


----------



## MusicallyMrM (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow!!!  :blushing:  Everyone's pics are so well composed! I just shot this with my simple Logitech Vid Cam.  (It was already set up for something else I was doing)  So anyhow, here are my favorite retro rigs:






  Canon EOS 630, Canon EOS Rebel X, Vivitar 3500 (Ded. Canon), Sigma 28-200mm lens, 35-80 Canon (kit lense with the Rebel)






  Black Ricoh KR 10 w/Rikkenon 35-70 Macro, Silver Ricoh KR 10 SE w/Rikkenon 50 mm 1:2, Pentax P3 w/Vivitar 75-200mm *autoexposure* (most of these that I've ever seen were manual), Albinar 80 MDZ Comp Flash, Promatic TCL 2450, wide assortment of Tiffen filters and other miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## Crollo (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Ricesim (Feb 6, 2012)

Your macro setup should be considered a weapon lol


----------



## boomer (Feb 6, 2012)

Here are a few shots of my current setup




Whats in my bag? by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr





Nikon D7000 + 70-200mm f/2.8 VR II by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




My Nikon 24-70 f/2.8 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




10/365 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




My Hebrew Trinity by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, 




























Well, I set every thing up to show you and then realized I had nothing to take the shot with and even if I did, I had no way to light it.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 6, 2012)

baturn said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cell phone camera?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 7, 2012)

70-200 F4 L




70-200 F4 L (1 of 1) by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini (Feb 7, 2012)

boomer said:


> Here are a few shots of my current setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooo, so close.  

But hey, the 12-24mm is a damn good lens in its own right.


----------

